# How to solve this issue: chain rubbing FD cage



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I install in my bike Sram Red and went for my first ride everything is fine except for a little rub of the chain with the FD. It happens when I'm in the smaller chainring and using the two smallest gears (heavy ones) how to solve this issue? The FD has two small screws wich one should I turn?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Start taking notes a 5:11


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

It's fairly normal to have some chain rubbing in that configuration (cross chained). Move up to the bigger chain ring.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

new2rd said:


> It's fairly normal to have some chain rubbing in that configuration (cross chained). Move up to the bigger chain ring.


i sat down, ok stood up, one day and tried to get rid of that same chain rub in this configuration once and for all 

i was even willing to shim the FD cage to increase its width

but i finally realized

if i did get rid of all the rub on the FD, the chain was rubbing the large gear on the crank

i attribute that to a BB30 crankset and bike gemoetry


----------

